# Building my first longbow



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Since the snow set in i have started on my first longbow
Dad had some old hedge split and dried in the fencing shed
they have been labled on the end with sharpie and were cut just over 10 years ago
iam just stripping it down to the first growth ring right now 
ill post some pics along the way

oh and Kegan
Got some more pics of some of your bows
that new hickory bow is awsome great job


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Cool, I have tried to make some longbows but never had the time and patience for it. I'm somewhat in the purpose of making a wooden bow with removable limbs somehwat like a compound made of wood with no cam(s). i just don't ever have the time to have my dad observe me use the table saw since if he's not there i can't use the saws and stuff.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

iam back in the house
i had it looking good and had a good ammount of the bow in the first growth ring... then the drawknife got an attitude and peeled up 3 rings...iam in the house cooling off...i came in drank a mnt dew throwback and am getting ready to go at it again


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I've got lots of pics, what sorts of photos would you like?

SOunds like you're off to a GREAT start though:thumbs_up!

Did you try turning the drawknife upseide down for different cuts? The different bevel positions have different effects on the cut. Bevel down: little cuts with less splits. Bevel up: big cuts and fast work.

Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

living on the farm, isnt like my hands are as soft, but i have a pretty good blister from the drawknife

yeah the first day was..productive right now one end of my log is 4 growth rings down and the other is at the top ring
because my drawknife dug hard and peeled up 3 at one time
i have 2 drawknifes one is verry sharp and the other just has a edge or burr that just shaves the wood and the back of it works great for small stuff
i have ben told this many time and time again about doing anything with wood... patience patience patience
my problem was that yesterday i started on a dirrernt log and it was only 54 inches and with a 30" draw i wanted to go a tad biger just to be safe

oh and for the pics
you got any Build-Along pics or step by step
i have plenty of finished bows to look at but now examples of what the bow should look like along the process


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

good luck!

but just a warning...once you go trad, you never go back!!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I do actually. Head over to the trad forum, it's at the top "Build Alongs" or something like that. My most recent one was "And-d... GO! A speed based bow-along". It's hickory, so there's no growth ring chasing, but if you just wanted to back it I cover sinew backing. There are several other build alongs there too.

Personally, the Osage I worked I just got it close and then backed it with cloth or sinew. An old cotton table cloth will make a good backing believe it or not- even on the 76# longbow I used it on:wink:.


----------

